# Rider forced me to rate him 5



## uberdriver123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider. 

I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol

Anyway, long story short. On his final stops he takes me to his chiropractor and asks me to wait for him 15 minutes. At this point, I had enough and I told him I can't wait longer than 5 minutes and he can always request another uber once he is done. He got annoyed and said fine. Here's the funny part. He demanded that I give him 5 stars. He refused to leave the car until I end the trip and give him 5 stars. I complied without any issue since I don't want any confrontation.
The worst is when i found out he gave me 1 start. He was the only ride I gave yesterday and today i noticed a huge drop in my rating. What a jerk!

With Riders like this, no more Uber for me.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Instead of telling him you are going to end the ride, just let him think you will wait. Once he is in the building, end the ride and leave.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

At $.20/min I don't do waits unless they are running into a convenience store.


----------



## uberdriver123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


----------



## uberdriver123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Courageous said:


> At $.20/min I don't do waits unless they are running into a convenience store.


yeah no more waiting from now on. I rather get the one star and move on. Let them deactivate me...


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Man people are just taking advantage of the low rates...lol...how much longer can drivers endure this shit? Should i form a union? Yall gonna join me? I'll lead you to the promise land...i just saw Exodus of Gods and Kings, i can be moses


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Just curious why would you wait for more than 5 minutes? Even if a passenger asked you can always so no I have to keep moving. If they don't like that answer have them cancel and call another driver. That passenger would have a received an unprecedented 1 for demanding anything.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Waiting = driving around the parking lot in circles

Merry Christmas


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Huge mistake, 1 star and kick his ass out. I wish a pax would try this shit with me.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Raider said:


> Man people are just taking advantage of the low rates...lol...how much longer can drivers endure this shit? Should i form a union? Yall gonna join me? I'll lead you to the promise land...i just saw Exodus of Gods and Kings, i can be moses


Plenty of shitheads happy to drive for free to fill their empty lives. What's the point.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

He would have seen 5stars. Right after I hit him upside his head with my mag-lite!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I never end the trip until they are out of my car


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Waiting = driving around the parking lot in circles
> 
> Merry Christmas


Without the mileage I might add...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raider said:


> Man people are just taking advantage of the low rates...lol...how much longer can drivers endure this shit? Should i form a union? Yall gonna join me? I'll lead you to the promise land...i just saw Exodus of Gods and Kings, i can be moses


Let my people go


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Huge mistake, 1 star and kick his ass out. I wish a pax would try this shit with me.


He's new, so he's afraid to tell the guy, no, I can't wait for you.
He doesn't want to get a 1 rating which this guy did anyway.
And on Christmas day ?? Wow


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I had some ghetto couple that actually wanted me to "pause" the ride while they ran to get food into a McDonald's on the way to their main stop. 

Are you kidding me? 

They were then trying to decide whether they should just end the ride and get another uber just to save the few cents it would cost to have me wait. 

I explained to them having me wait would cost "nickels and dimes" and stupid ***** copped an attitude and said they'll just end the ride and order another car. 

So basically these idiots paid an additional 4 dollars as I got at least got my minimum fare to drive them to the corner of their block. And then they paid another driver a 2nd fare because these idiots are too stupid to understand the math. 

Would've costed them 25 cents instead of 4 dollars just to have me wait for them. 

Glad I got rid of them though. They were ignorant and ghetto and wreaked of weed and I sensed a shit ride ahead of me. So 4 dollars to drive 1 block was great. 

And of course they got a 1.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had some ghetto couple that actually wanted me to "pause" the ride while they ran to get food into a McDonald's on the way to their main stop.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd had some girl last night she says do I really have to pay you to wait at this train? I was mad as hell, but don't say anything


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

When you saw that they were ghetto, you should have canceled and took off.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would of threatened to call the police and demand they get out of my car now and if they don't comply pick up my phone and say I'm calling 911 right now. no one has the right to hold you hosthostage. I kicked one crazy chick out my ride on Halloween.. felt great. I


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry to say....sucker...lmao

With that off my chest
Please report "serious issue with rider" and explain the situation to Uber 
And never ever give control of your car to a stranger which is what you did.

You might as well as given them the keys to your car.

One address per ping...you are not their personal driver 

If you don't want to say no...tell them you have to pick up your sick grandmother to bring her to the hospital 

Think about all the money you lost out waiting on them...you dumb

Sorry to call you name but maybe you learn from this


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had some ghetto couple that actually wanted me to "pause" the ride while they ran to get food into a McDonald's on the way to their main stop.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


You should have just said....I'm not waiting for you. Any food from Mcdonalds is prohibited in my car.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> When you saw that they were ghetto, you should have canceled and took off.


Lol


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

OMG.. this thread reminds me of my rookie days when I started out in September of this year.

I drove a bunch of what looked like well to do high school kids going around picking up friends and weed. At each stop I actually ended the trip and waited for them to request again. However, it turned out for the better since I'd get the minimum fare rather than just get pennies for waiting a couple of minutes.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Sorry to say....sucker...lmao
> 
> With that off my chest
> Please report "serious issue with rider" and explain the situation to Uber
> ...


Sorry, but-"UBER- EVERYONE'S PRIVATE DRIVER"


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I always ask paxs to get out of the car so I can finish the ride. I had one Indian lady that requested me to finnish the ride while her grand daughter still strap in vehicle + 3 bags in the trunk. I told her. "No, I can't until all her stuff are off my car. I said, as long as you are in my vehicle, I am responsible and liable for everything.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

caspiy257 said:


> Sorry, but-"UBER- EVERYONE'S PRIVATE DRIVER"


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

That's right, you're everyone's private driver. 
You're a chauffeur monkey.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's right, you're everyone's private driver.
> You're a chauffeur monkey.


LOL...


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's right, you're everyone's private driver.
> You're a chauffeur monkey.


Honestly....I only wear the monkey outfit a few times a month. But I do wear a little hat with it.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

This is what you get when rates are so low. It de-values the service.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd just say that the ride has to be active as long as they're still in the car so I'm covered by Uber's insurance. I don't end rides until they're out of the car and all doors are closed. You complied with his request out of fear of getting a 1*, and you got it anyway.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


Well done reversing his rating. As others have suggested, tell the passenger that until the passengers are out of the car, you cannot end the ride. If you do, you could end up getting pinged while they are still in the car. It is also a bad habit as you will have groups where someone is going one stop further, and you don't want to have ended the ride if that is the case.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


Good job bud. What a jerk off.


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had some ghetto couple that actually wanted me to "pause" the ride while they ran to get food into a McDonald's on the way to their main stop.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


Morons. I would have tole them to buy me #16 meal and wait.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> This is what you get when rates are so low. It de-values the service.


Funny. I had a customer say the same thing.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Serves you right. NEVER! EVER! let anyone force you to do ANYTHING! in YOUR CAR! PERIOD!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Sometimes I have pax lingering as they get out the car and staring at me and I'm thinking they are just trying to give me a nice farewell and I'm like "have a nice day" but they are "can you stop the ride?" 

Get the **** out then!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Contact Uber immediately....There is an option on the phone that says "report serious rider issues" I use it all the time for assholes and to protect my rating.


----------



## bobat (Nov 26, 2014)

Ghetto refers to class not race. If you are imagining a certain race when all he said was "ghetto," then you're the one being racist.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*uberdriver123*
I read your post and could not understand how the situation you described created the "I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating" thought in your mind. You are paid for each minute of the ride, regardless of whether you are moving, or not (of course, if you are moving, you get extra per mileage). In Toronto, it's 30 cents per minute, meaning for those each 5-10 minutes I would have gotten 1.5$-3$. Considering multiple stops and waiting times, that would run into a pretty hefty fare as far as I'm concerned. In any case, I would prefer this kind of a ride to just standing and waiting for the next ping for unknown and not guaranteed time.

As for your situation with forcing you for a 5 star rating, that is, of course unacceptable and should be treated as a threat, no less, and reported to Uber accordingly. However as for your 1 star rating on the rider's part, well, you called it on yourself. AFAIK there is nothing in the partner's agreement that justifies your dissatisfaction with the length of the ride or number of stops, or length of those stops.

Now that being said, you should have hit a deal with him that he would rate you five in front of you so you could see it yourself, and only then rate him a five as well.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


There are 2 solutions to this situation.... tell him he's got 5 secs to get out of your car or you'll drag his fkn ass out into the middle of the street....
OR
The non-confrontational way.... GET BACK IN THE DRIVERS SEAT AND CONTINUE DRIVING on his $$.... he'll get billed for it.... As an added bonus he'll end up getting dropped off somewhere else and will have to call another uber.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

biozon said:


> *uberdriver123*
> I read your post and could not understand how the situation you described created the "I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating" thought in your mind. You are paid for each minute of the ride, regardless of whether you are moving, or not (of course, if you are moving, you get extra per mileage). In Toronto, it's 30 cents per minute, meaning for those each 5-10 minutes I would have gotten 1.5$-3$. Considering multiple stops and waiting times, that would run into a pretty hefty fare as far as I'm concerned. In any case, I would prefer this kind of a ride to just standing and waiting for the next ping for unknown and not guaranteed time.


It's all market dependent, some markets charge enough per minute to be worthwhile others do not, some did previously, but now have lower rates. Either way all drivers should remember that waiting might be low $/hour, but at least it's close to 100% profit (particularly for hybrids, but other drivers can shut their engines off to conserve as well). Drivers should take their current market rates vs potential to get the next ping and the value of the next ping before they make a decision on whether they will wait or not.

Personally I would have kept waiting for this guy unless the area started surging while I was locked in with his ride. After all that waiting I would have rated him 5 stars, because I don't mind waiting...however, hearing his demand to get 5 stars I might have rated him a 1 to his face, then sent a request in to Uber regarding his attitude and ratings demand and to ignore what he rated me.

The OP did well enough on his own to perform his job to what he though was a reasonable amount of waiting. The OP also avoided confrontation and netted the same result with the rider by giving 5 stars but sending in a request to have it lowered. Overall not what I would have done, but still achieving a good performance.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Just a recommendation. Drivers can have riders ratings adjusted. Email support and tell them that that you accidently rated the client 5 stars but it should have been a one. Say he threatened you for a higher rating. Simple fix.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Instead of telling him you are going to end the ride, just let him think you will wait. Once he is in the building, end the ride and leave.


Exactly! He was a jerk anyway for making him wait while he does all those erands.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I like the hammers suggestion. **** that bullshit waiting when the driver could be getting another fare.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Did you spread your cheeks and at least offer lube? Jesus. What the **** is wrong with you? Have you no self respect?


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


If you are making money with Uber, then why quit over 1 passenger? This happens to all of us. Just learn from it and move on.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


You should report that. That's abusive. UBER will certainly get a chuckle out it.

Remember, you know where he lives. I suggest the extra large eggs. Leave em out in the sun a couple of days for maximum effect.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

stuber said:


> You should report that. That's abusive. UBER will certainly get a chuckle out it.
> 
> Remember, you know where he lives. I suggest the extra large eggs. Leave em out in the sun a couple of days for maximum effect.


Yeah. Uber will only chuckle. They enjoy pushing us around on their little game board.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I had some ghetto couple that actually wanted me to "pause" the ride while they ran to get food into a McDonald's on the way to their main stop.
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> ...


^^^
Should have waited in the parking lot for their next ping.... unless you got another one in the meantime.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Instead of telling him you are going to end the ride, just let him think you will wait. Once he is in the building, end the ride and leave.


With a 1 star rating, you will learn. Actually you waited too long, you should have left when his wife was in the grocery store at the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Fuming in Tampa (Apr 3, 2015)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


I'm getting sick and tired of worrying about my rating I drive these people in a luxury car, clean, no smell, I don't drive aggressively and only engage in conversation when they start just in case they are not in the mood to talk and yet I still get low ratings from some of these riders. Other than offering them BJ I dont know what else to do


----------



## furlonium (Mar 17, 2015)

pengduck said:


> He would have seen 5stars. Right after I hit him upside his head with my mag-lite!


That reminds me, I gotta remember to take my 6D Maglite with me when driving. Thing is bright as the sun but doubles as a weapon!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


I tell people my policy is to rate them after they depart the car, no exceptions.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


That's right, I've done that, too.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> Did you spread your cheeks and at least offer lube? Jesus. What the **** is wrong with you? Have you no self respect?


Yo! you are a real prick you know that!!. Why don't you get the hell out of this blog if you ain't gonna respect other drivers. You're the type that hides behind your computer or your cheap as a phone and insult people. Why don't you! ! Have some self respect you moron!!


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

biozon said:


> *uberdriver123*
> I read your post and could not understand how the situation you described created the "I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating" thought in your mind. You are paid for each minute of the ride, regardless of whether you are moving, or not (of course, if you are moving, you get extra per mileage). In Toronto, it's 30 cents per minute, meaning for those each 5-10 minutes I would have gotten 1.5$-3$. Considering multiple stops and waiting times, that would run into a pretty hefty fare as far as I'm concerned. In any case, I would prefer this kind of a ride to just standing and waiting for the next ping for unknown and not guaranteed time.
> 
> As for your situation with forcing you for a 5 star rating, that is, of course unacceptable and should be treated as a threat, no less, and reported to Uber accordingly. However as for your 1 star rating on the rider's part, well, you called it on yourself. AFAIK there is nothing in the partner's agreement that justifies your dissatisfaction with the length of the ride or number of stops, or length of those stops.
> ...


I have to say if you pick up a rider and there's a surge, wait all the time they need. Your gonna make a lot of money I didn't realize this til last night when I picked up this girl like around 1am. There was a 2.8× sure or something. I took her 1.2 miles away to Walgreens, I waited and even went inside myself to use the bathroom.lol anyway 20 minutes later I made. $19. Not bad.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Yo! you are a real prick you know that!!. Why don't you get the hell out of this blog if you ain't gonna respect other drivers. You're the type that hides behind your computer or your cheap as a phone and insult people. Why don't you! ! Have some self respect you moron!!


Cheap phone? Yuck! Never!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Correct thing to do here is what you already did, then email Uber explaining the experience and have his account banned.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

We all have to do what we feel is best regarding waiting for passengers who keep us waiting. For me, if it is not surging then I will almost always use the 5 minute rule and cancel if they do not show up.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is terrible. uber needs to add options for drives for multi stops and long waits ,they are taking advantage and we are burning more money in gas.


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't mind waiting as much as he needs me to wait.. In nj, it's 30 cents per minute. So, its $18 per hour. What's plm? Lol not to mention, it's $2 per mile. That's great bro...


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Waiting = driving around the parking lot in circles
> 
> Merry Christmas


Yes, exactly what you should do.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> this is terrible. uber needs to add options for drives for multi stops and long waits ,they are taking advantage and we are burning more money in gas.


Does Uber have an "official" policy on stops? Can you say you will only stop the car once you get to the destination? I'm getting sick of the drop off 4 friends at different houses routine. Usually slow drives through subdivisions and it always happens when I'm trying to get rides for a guarantee (avoiding them is not the problem very often here. It's getting enough if you get pulled out of the city especially).


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Uber did not reverse the guy rating to a 1 star, you are misinformed for sure.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber does change ratings of you request. You can verify it by going back to the trip history. I do it all the time. 

Many customers watch you rate them and don't leave the car until you hit submit

We should be allowed to rate the ride at a later time. But we are forced to rate the ride or we can't get another ride


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Babe people sometimes are cruel and backstabbers. I have had people smile in my face and say 5 star all the way. Then I look they either did not rate me or...I see a lowered rating after dropping them off. I guess in the future, if they reveal any info like they are going to be making stops etc, cancel immediately if YOU feel there's going to be a conflict of interest. What helps my ratings get back to expected UberSelect ratings(Thank God) after dropping to 4.6 is knowing when to cancel. I even had to pull this 6+ ft dude out my car in Fort Lauderdale recently and possibly would have had to fight him and his friends. He was 3 sheets to the wind. I saw this and did not begin trip. I know karate. I wanted to sweep his ankle with my foot and watch his tall ass hit the ground. Unfortunately, the police were standing like 20 feet away. I did make the mistake of pushing him out of my face (he put his forehead on mine and was backing me up a lil), but the officers obviously were entertained and said nothing to me. They did step in since his back up was trying to surround me. I am 5'5 1/2 and weigh at my best workout week 134 lbs of enough muscle. I am trying to put on more muscle.

I think the officers only stepped in because they saw my body language was becoming more prepped for handling about 4 or so people. I think the officers in Broward are kind of scared of crowds. In LA, it would have never went that far, but then we would have been fighting sooner as they were more bark out here I think? My mistake was picking up a fare not knowing that block was amateur drinkers. They cannot handle their alcohol. I know now. I won't pick up there after midnight ever. It is out of my way, so maybe never. And it was UberX no surge.

So, when I saw the crowd was unruly and walking everywhere not letting cars drive, Cancel (mistake 1). I pull up the girl is waiting for me, too
excited to get in my car and yelling to her friends to come with after she has sat down for maybe 1 second in my backseat, Cancel (mistake 2)
She gets in and slides over flipping my armrest back cup holder trays still extended, now of course I know I am Canceling. I open her door and kindly say I cannot take you. You are too drunk. It took a couple responses, but I was kind to her. The dude, well he refused to get out and then started grabbing shit like water and looking around for other stuff. I could see his eyes on my phones.

No one should ever have to put up with any nonsense. For me, respect is always given not earned. In the same token like credit, I will take my attention away that the disrespectful person is desiring. After 4 months in, I should know a good fare vs a fare who will rate me 4 or less, along with give me shit. But if I hit begin trip, I have to be this person's best friend. Not because the ratings so much, because people see me like a lil Chihuahua. I don't want to have to get mutant chi chi pit bull on them. Why? In the streets it can go as far as it has to. If I were 5'10++ and weighed 170+ probably these cowards would never try me. But I look like a size 2 and a barbie.

This independent contractor deal is easily doable. You just have to set some ground rules for yourself. My problem is I have such a good
time with all my riders I forget, they can be my enemy and my guard is always down. I need to place a post it to remind me of MY first 3 rules before even unlocking my doors and always before I hit that blue begin. Ratings or not, if I start trip and say I will have to end the trip, there's gonna be a problem for my lil ass. They never want to kindly get out. They are always beyond insulted because they know they were acting up, but now they're like noooo, we're good, noooo, keep driving...and I am like oh well 1 star is coming and these fools won't settle down in the back seat, about to break something. I have said the trip is over in my kindest indoor voice every time. I have pulled up next to a cab. Still once that blue begin has been triggered I know now I am committed and better become an Oscar winning actress to save MY freedom, mind, belongings, and lastly ratings.

At least you're in the OC. Yes, there's hoodrats there, or snobby bullies, let alone drunks are buttholes anywhere. But some places they are just magnified because they are not that nice when they're sober, the East Coast. If my little sensitive, beach girl behind from LaLa can do it on the East Coast you can do it in Snobby Newport, Laguna, wannabe thugs in Santa Ana, Irvine. Just learn to cancel and not worry about what money you missed. There's another passenger and even better one waiting and your Karma will pay you better for not allowing it to escalate.
I am so proud of myself. I keep my composure. I stand up for myself as well. But if my family knew I had to do all of that, they'd say quit. Nope! Uber the eff On. I don't report to Uber. Uber won't probably deactivate the customers. If they do, if they have a clue, they can make another account. I just cancel or become the best actress I can be. I fool myself and when the trip is over I think that wasn't so bad. I got 5 stars from them and sometimes a tip!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I am new to uber with maybe 35 rides. Yesterday I got a bad experience with an obnoxious rider.
> 
> I get a ping 3 minutes away and the rider rating was 5 stars. He texts me that the ride is for his wife. I pickup the wife and she directs me to a close by grocery store maybe one mile away. She asks me to wait outside. After 10 minutes, she comes out and I drive her back home. Then I pickup the husband from home and take him to run several errands. He made me stop several places ( bank, store, dry cleaning, etc..) Each time waiting 5- 10 minutes. I was wondering how an asshole like him has a 5 star rating. I knew he wasn't a new rider since he told me he loves uber and used it for over a year. So I assumed maybe he tips at the end?? lol
> 
> ...


Use this form.

http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Uber does change ratings of you request. You can verify it by going back to the trip history. I do it all the time.
> 
> Many customers watch you rate them and don't leave the car until you hit submit
> 
> We should be allowed to rate the ride at a later time. But we are forced to rate the ride or we can't get another ride


I don't END the ride until they are out of the car. They don't get to see me rate them unless they are giving me a tip and then I make sure they see it.

I don't use the app for nav so my phone is not mounted. But if they look as if they're watching I just hit 5* and drive away. Change it 30 ft down the road.

This is a good argument for us not having to rate them. I think most pax get 5* because with the mounted phone it's hard for drivers to low rate them with them watching. Another reason though to not end the ride with them in the car.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

uberdriver123 said:


> I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


But the issue is, did they allow his one start rating of you to stand? This is exactly why Uber's rating system is a scam and should be completely overhauled.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't END the ride until they are out of the car. They don't get to see me rate them unless they are giving me a tip and then I make sure they see it.
> 
> I don't use the app for nav so my phone is not mounted. But if they look as if they're watching I just hit 5* and drive away. Change it 30 ft down the road.
> 
> This is a good argument for us not having to rate them. I think most pax get 5* because with the mounted phone it's hard for drivers to low rate them with them watching. Another reason though to not end the ride with them in the car.


I sometimes rate/end trip when they are out of the car, because I usually try to get out and open the doors when I pull up. Some people want to see the trip end. But you are correct. We could all end trip, enter 5 start and NOT hit submit until they are gone! This way they see the amount, they see 5 stars. But if they are poo heads, we can reduce the stars then hit submit! Hahahaha good one, and thanks for posting!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

uberdriver123 said:


> I just emailed uber and they reversed my rating to him back to 1


I don't believe Uber for a sec. You'll understand if you see that prick again. That means they didn't 1* him. You get that feedback again, you tell him insurance requires you stay online if he's still in the car. I've would have taken the enjoyment of one starring him to his face. Then complain to Uber.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

pengduck said:


> He would have seen 5stars. Right after I hit him upside his head with my mag-lite!


My Nutcracker...


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

This story only confirms Uber will reset pax ratings. Usually when there's a big new driver push.


----------

